# Rick Sanchez blasts Israel loyalty oath sweeping US



## Vikrant (Dec 20, 2018)

Please don't shoot the messenger. It is an interesting news and warrants a thread. 

**


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 20, 2018)

After a little research, the law sounds like total bullshit. How can a law like that be allowed to exist in this country?


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 20, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Odd that he never stated the law he was talking about. I wonder why?



He did. He took a little time but he did. 

Interesting thing is that most states where this law has been enacted are red states. There are some exceptions though.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 20, 2018)

It is totally understandable that the oath is required. It is not Israel supporting. It is BDS rejecting. If you cannot agree to states' policy, then go teach at a private school which supports BDS. I don't see the issue.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 20, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> It is totally understandable that the oath is required. It is not Israel supporting. It is BDS rejecting. If you cannot agree to states' policy, then go teach at a private school which supports BDS. I don't see the issue.



Until I looked up what the law actually said, I thought it was just another nut job rant. It actually forbids individuals from opposing any action by Israel, or by any company from Israel. That is not what this country was founded on.


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 20, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> After a little research, the law sounds like total bullshit. How can a law like that be allowed to exist in this country?



I personally think that in red states things have gone a bit too far as far as kissing Israeli ass is concerned.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 20, 2018)

I hate to say this but Mi is a read sta


Linkiloo said:


> It is totally understandable that the oath is required. It is not Israel supporting. It is BDS rejecting. If you cannot agree to states' policy, then go teach at a private school which supports BDS. I don't see the issue.



Where do you think it started.  Israel proposes Jewish state loyalty oath for new citizens

I see a grave issue.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

Vikrant said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger. It is an interesting news and warrants a thread.
> 
> **



Ah, man. I was totally expecting an episode of Rick and Morty


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 17, 2019)

May have been started to counter act that "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" communism of Christianity second coming thru 9/11 of Arab terrorists threatening POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount failure knowing all too well this Christian Nation ChristHitlers supreme swastika up Uranus court gonsas sedrate goniffs immaculate drug conceptions Nazi economics standing for thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists in addition to an immaculate drug conception for nefarious Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate Eichmann concentration camp traditions war crimes baptism by urinations of one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants in a Freudian slip foretelling 9/11; the only signs are survival of the fittest fascists hope of continuations preying on Israel by one nation under God.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 19, 2019)

If it was actually an Israel loyalty oath, you might have something, there.

As is, this is simply twisting reality to suit an agenda.


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 19, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If it was actually an Israel loyalty oath, you might have something, there.
> 
> As is, this is simply twisting reality to suit an agenda.



The agenda of this megalomaniacal Catholic Church Knights of Columbus "one nation under God" diatribe tautology of those "man is God" burning Bush's Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate WW II Nazi war criminal Eichmann trained lynching enforcement defamation in baptisms by urinations "serve the Pope or die" for their second coming thru 9/11 having Nazington's immaculate Drug Conceptions Christian Nation Chief Justice Reichquest of a supreme swastika up Uranus court give standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 while laughing at one of Eisenhower's WW II Washington, D.C. born Pentagon staff sergeants after being assaulted on Capitol Hill with baptism by urinations for being one of those "death to the infidels" to super ego Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops which previously also had immaculate drug conceptions in presence of Fuhrer's Brainwashing Inquisition as some 25 years earlier where "no one steal & burns US Constitutions in this country" to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists in some survival of the fittest fascists sociopsychopathilogical human farming for the next thousand years at America's expense funding crooks on Capitol Hill ChristHitler Fourth Reich improved Nazi economic master race master plan politics.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 19, 2019)

saltydancin said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > If it was actually an Israel loyalty oath, you might have something, there.
> ...


My goodness.

I was about to say that very thing.


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 19, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Guessing the thing is this Christian Nation compulsive-obsessive dictatorship of what is in Israel's economic interests gets somewhat twisted for the national religion totalitarianism propaganda of what one nation under God is under the cross.


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 19, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



If it wasn't about all the internet forum websites that put up "banned" for that very thing to goodness …...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If it was actually an Israel loyalty oath, you might have something, there.
> 
> As is, this is simply twisting reality to suit an agenda.


A "*Russian*" (RT) agenda, at that...


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 3, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > If it was actually an Israel loyalty oath, you might have something, there.
> ...



Just curious - what is RT's agenda against Israel?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I dunno.

Why don't you ask the Rooskies, who have traditionally sided with the Arabs in their wars against Israel and who sell massive amounts of arms to Syria, which points many of them at the Israelis, and who snuggle up to the Syrian genocidal leader, in order to obtain military basing rights.


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 3, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



In this day and age, slanders are dime a dozen. So let us leave the polemics about genocide aside because Israel is not clean in that department. 

What benefit RT has from running an anti Israel agenda? Even if Russia is selling weapons to Syria, does not mean Russia needs to be against Israel. Russia sells weapons to China too. Does that mean, Russia is against India? Selling weapon is just a business for certain countries.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2019)

It's happening here in Kansas as well.

The Struggle Kansas Loyalty to Israel Oath


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> In this day and age, slanders are dime a dozen. So let us leave the polemics about genocide aside because Israel is not clean in that department.
> 
> .


Israel has never committed genocide. What an utterly stupid statement.

 Anybody with even the slightest knowledge of history and politics realizes the degree of antisemitism prevalent among the Russians, and understands the Russian geopolitical interests in the region.


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 3, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age, slanders are dime a dozen. So let us leave the polemics about genocide aside because Israel is not clean in that department.
> ...



It is interesting that when Israel takes out Islamist fighters, it is not called genocide. However when Assad takes out Islamist fighters, it is called genocide. 

Russians had and still today may have the largest Jewish population in the Europe. Why are Jewish people living in such a large number in an anti-Semitic country? It is a fair question.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




You are so manifestly ignorant that you have no business discussing the issue.

 I knew about the pogroms in Russia when I was 10 or 12.  Why don't you?


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 3, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



It is not possible for everyone to know everything. That is why we have things like bulletin board to exchange ideas and views. Are you talking about the incident when Russian king was assassinated by Bolsheviks? 

Look pogroms happen in all the countries. It is not fair to take one incident and slander the entire nation forever. Jews in Russia are wealthy business owners. They would have left Russia for USA if things were not great for them in Russia. It is very easy for a Jewish person to immigrate to the US. 

As we speak Israel is providing arms and ammunition to Islamist fighters who are killing civilians in Syria. I find it bizarre that there is no discussion on this topic here in the US.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 5, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



It's like some 40 year old pseudo science diatribe tautology of Catholic pedophiles living on Holy Sacraments of an Islam fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception to be higher than one nation under God & God for an Alpha-Omega pedophilia business outreach only topic …...


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 5, 2019)

Vikrant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Leave it to Islam & Christianity antisemitism with their centuries old fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception as this super ego anti-semen genocide pogrom crusade of just too dang lily brilliant white pseudo science pedophilia business in survival of the fittest fascists.


----------



## Dian (Mar 8, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I recently read about Israel supplying the Russians with drone technology (considered military tech) to the consternation of US...war trade is a booming business for everyone.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Mar 8, 2019)

*" Ideological Stupidity Of Sun Stroke Idiots "*

** ACLU May Be Useful For Once **


Crepitus said:


> It's happening here in Kansas as well.
> The Struggle Kansas Loyalty to Israel Oath


Someone should bitch slap the politicians who came up with such a dumbass law .

First , semitic is a lineal descendant of eponymous shem however , the ashkenazi are lineal descendants of eponymous japheth through the house of gomer , so the entire anti-semitic lexicon is proverbial idiocy .

Second , #I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA is the paranoia and delusion invoked by fictional ishmaelism from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Mar 9, 2019)

*" Accountability Rules Of Success According Two Nature "*

** Firmly Tightening **


Monk-Eye said:


> *" Ideological Stupidity Of Sun Stroke Idiots "
> * ACLU May Be Useful For Once **
> 
> 
> ...


One may be curious about the motivations of japheth seeking to implement a polity for the genetic religion of torahnism within israel , being that torahnism is a genetic religion for an eponymous patriarchal lineage of shem via blood lineage from abraham through isaac .

Those seeking to implement the genetic religion of qurayshism within the city state of hejaz do not wield dominion over the genetic religion of torahnism within the city state of israel .

At current issue is the plethora of fictional ishmaelism adherents which expect that hisbah of qurayshism applies outside of hejaz and is applicable over all .

Clearly antinomianism abates any supremacist , sectarian , bigoted , ideology of fictional ishmaelism .

** Technical More Specific Distinctions **

The following is conjectured as an illusion to september 11 2001 .

_9:111. Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise. *They fight in the cause of God, so they kill and are killed. [It is] a true promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān.* And who is truer to his covenant than God? So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted. And it is that which is the great attainment._

In deed , western society is based upon greek and roman tradition as byzantine legacies , that included militancy after its christian conversion . of which muhamad in error conceived that the gospel was not based upon antinomianism and that its adherents were coven to kill and be killed fighting in the cause of god .

There are a number of quotations from surah 9 that violate non aggression principles against the individual liberties of self ownership ( free roam , free association , progeny ) and self determination ( private property , willful intents ) against which all are entitled to invoke self defense against those presumptions of fictional ishmaelism .

The qurayn refers to sermons as surah and the numbering of the surah is based upon length and not chronology , such that surah 9 is the 9th longest ; however , surah 9 is understood to have been written 113 th out of 114 surah .  Note :  7x7 + 8x8 = 49 + 64 = 113 .


----------

